
Pointing the finger at buffer overflows (scroll down after the quotes) - spdegabrielle
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/programming.html
======
spdegabrielle
Sadly, when saving cycles vs. the risk to the customer, the customs always
carries the risk.

> I'm no fan of lawyers or litigation, but it's high time that someone defined
> "buffer overflow" as being equal to "gross criminal negligence".

> I have been told that one of the reasons for the longevity of the Roman
> bridges is that their designers had to stand under them when they were first
> used. It may be time to put a similar discipline into the software field.

